# Groomers, what shampoo/ conditioner do you use at work?



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

What shampoo and conditioner are used at your work? Do you like it? What are your top favorite ones and which ones have you used and absolutely hated?

When i used to work at Petsmart years ago as a bather we used Desert Sudz and i actually loved it but looked at reviews and people pretty much hate it lol.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I will NEVER USE what they used to use at Petco, even if it was free....(Tomlyn)

Other ones I wont use ever again...Espree, Double K, All Pet Edge brand (Top Performance) including their Ikaria line, Bio Groom, Lambert Kay, and Crazy Dog, and Miracle Coat.

I like and use Les Pooch, Plush Puppy, Isle of Dog, Eqyss, Best Shot and the Face Wash from Tropiclean. Oh and Natures Specialties, too. None of these affect my hands or arms, they dilute well, rinse well and are not just a bunch of filler, water and chemicals with a tropical fruity flavor scent.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I like Natures Specialties...tried some of the Show Seasons products and liked them as well. I like Tropiclean..

For shampoo that you can buy in a pet store I really like Earthbath from Petco. It's a really nice shampoo. I used to use that on my dogs before I worked in a grooming salon and enjoyed it.


----------



## grooming goddess (May 2, 2010)

For me its Natures Specialties all the way. Nothing compares.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I tend to like certain products for certain uses, so I do have a few things that I've found that work the best for me. The gotta-have's at my salon are as follows:

Curly coats - Isle of Dogs Stand Up shampoo and 2 Build conditioner

Faces - Les Pooch Puppy Tearless (either male or female scent)

Greasiness (such as cocker ears, old dogs, oil spots, etc) Les Pooch F&T Degreaser

Base shampoo - Show Season's Lavender shampoo

Whitener shampoo - Show Season's Bright shampooo (I will also add a squirt of this with other shampoo's for white/light dogs if I am trying to achieve multiple functions)

Base conditioner - Show Season Condition & Detangle (leave in conditioner/detangler/scissor spray

Detangler - Show Season Detangle and IOD #62 (or #63?) Detangling Conditioning mist

Scissoring/Finishing Spray - Show Seasons Detangle (higher dilution than for detangling) and IOD Evening Primrose and IOD Detangling Conditioning Mist

There are others that I've tried that I like, but these have proven time and time again IMO and don't want to be without these products. I have a bit of a product addiction and have stuff I will probably never use, so I've had to decide on my base products and set some new rules for myself when it comes to product hopping. Sticking to what works for me and not giving into the temptations and allure of trying new things unless I REALLY think it will ADD to what I'm currently using.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey so i went to the natures specialties website and there are a bunch of different shampoos. What ones do you guys prefer? Anyone have opinions on Envirogroom or Biogroom?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I like the plum shampoo by natures specialties.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I just hollered back to my bather today, "Hey, what are you usin' that smells so good up here in the front????" Its that Plum Silky, she said. MMMM I do like that smell.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I like Nature's Specialties, Tropiclean, Groomers Edge, Bark to Basic is good too.


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

is natures specialties really $50-75 per gallon? used it before but had never seen the price tag, would like to consider it but that is expensive . . .


----------

